# American vs. French Poodle?



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi all,

Met up today with a really lovely cafe au lait mini at the park this morning. His name was Clipper, and his mommy rescued him. She said she was told one day by someone in passing that her dog was an "American Poodle" because he has a shorter snout than Fozzie. 

I'd never heard of it and thought for sure the wise and experienced folks here would know if that was true or not. Is there such a differentiation?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol, there's no difference. Poodles aren't even from france, they're from germany.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

I didn't think so either. I suspect puppy mill and cross breed but I wasn't about to say a word. he was too sweet a dog and she was too sweet a mamma.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Good for you! A poodle's a poodle, no matter how ... something. ;-)

Some minis that have toy in their background have shorter snouts than others, I suspect. I look at my Pippin, of unknown background, and he definitely looks a bit "toy-ish" in the face. He is about 12 - 13". Look at Casey, and he looks like a standard writ small, which is what he's supposed to look like. And he has overgrown the mini size by an inch or more. Doesn't look like a bit of toy in his background. But both of them would be called "minis."


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I would love to have a pretty, small standard!!! Around 17" - 19"  Silver (platinum) would be my dream. awwwww, one of these days <sigh>

French, American, pfft! They are POODLES!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Cameo said:


> I would love to have a pretty, small standard!!! Around 17" - 19"  Silver (platinum) would be my dream. awwwww, one of these days <sigh>
> 
> French, American, pfft! They are POODLES!


Cameo, have you seen Karbit's Kleinpudels?

http://karbitpoodles.com/:)


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Maybe she meant it was a Poodle / American Bulldog mix. LOL

Seriously, I think some BYBs breed for shorter noses because it makes the dogs look more teddy bear like.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I couldn't get that Karbit link to work. Try this:

index

They don't show their dogs -- well nobody shows Standards that are small like that. But their dogs look nice and I believe they do health testing.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I just wanna add that MY poodle is not a "_french_" poodle its a *FREEDOM* Poodle! 
America -spits- :usa2:

>.>


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Cameo said:


> I would love to have a pretty, small standard!!! Around 17" - 19"  Silver (platinum) would be my dream. awwwww, one of these days <sigh>
> 
> French, American, pfft! They are POODLES!


I met SchnauzerPoodle's little Nickel yesterday. He's already 15 inches and 15 pounds at 5 months so he's on track to hit that desired size.

and by the way, he's ah-DORE-able. zOMG. so much puppy fluff and fabulousness. He and Fozzie ran like crazy together chasing each other!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the links, but it's not time for another yet  There's no room at the "Inn" and I'd be divorced if I brought another dog home right now, lol

A girl can always dream tho 

I tell ya, one of the prettiest dogs I've seen lately was posted by Tintlet and is that beautiful sable!!! That would be a coloration that I'd absolutely love to have as well!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Well maybe I have one of dem dare, how you say FRENCH POODLES? cuz mine has a short snout.....see if you can see a difference? The gray one is noticeably an inch shorter. It makes him look eternally puppyish and the part around the nose is 2 shades lighter of silver and I call it his MOUSE face. I love that FRENCH POODLE look.

However, its another one of those idiotic comments that make me want to make a smart a$$ comeback and show how retarded she is, but I just smile and say the dog is lovely....cause that what I would want someone to say about my babies.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

FozziesMom said:


> I met SchnauzerPoodle's little Nickel yesterday. He's already 15 inches and 15 pounds at 5 months so he's on track to hit that desired size.
> 
> and by the way, he's ah-DORE-able. zOMG. so much puppy fluff and fabulousness. He and Fozzie ran like crazy together chasing each other!


Yep, I think Nickel will get to 16 or even 17 inches. And he's silver too. So Cameo, in case something bad happened to me (knock knock), are you willing to take Nickel in and treat him like your own baby  [I just don't trust hubby enough to let him have Nickel, LOL~]


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

What a git. I hate when folks start to say this stuff because then other folks come to believe it. I would hate to see poor quality heads on Poodles legitimized as "the American type". 

The standard says: 
Skull-- moderately rounded, with a slight but definite stop. Cheekbones and muscles flat. Length from occiput to stop about the same as length of muzzle. 

Muzzle-- long, straight and fine, with slight chiseling under the eyes. Strong without lippiness. The chin definite enough to preclude snipiness. Major fault: lack of chin. Teeth-- white, strong and with a scissors bite. Major fault: undershot, overshot, wry mouth.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Yep, I think Nickel will get to 16 or even 17 inches. And he's silver too. So Cameo, in case something bad happened to me (knock knock), are you willing to take Nickel in and treat him like your own baby  [I just don't trust hubby enough to let him have Nickel, LOL~]


*
schnauzerpoodle*: I wish you a l-o-n-g, healthy life, BUT, can I get on that "Nickel's guardian" line too, please? He would look so good alongside Chagall, and I think at maturity he'll be Chagall's size. Just in case your answer is "yes," I will start to double up on multivitamins as I'm already a stone's throw away from 60. But I'm really, really healthy and fit; I floss, I always wear my seatbelt, I'm active. And about my spouse, nicest guy there is, but there's no way I'd leave Chagall's care to him. I've already made arrangements for a more "dog-centric" family member to be Chagall's care-taker (should I make a premature exit from this life). Otherwise, Chagall would have to live out his life as a lap and nap dog, sitting on my husband's knee while the TV remote control rests on the other. Chagall needs action! Frisbee, hiking, swimming, tennis ball retrieval, walks; he counts on me for that, and my husband as his movie-watching buddy! Should you want to do a reference check on me, I'll gladly furnish names!! lol!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

You guys are funny! We should have a silver poodle convention.

Guess what: *schnauzerpoodle* and I found out that Nickel and Casey are distantly related, through "Aceton's Alf." 

*Chagall's mom, *, where did you say Chagall is from? Wonder if he's a long-lost cousin too.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Keithsomething said:


> I just wanna add that MY poodle is not a "_french_" poodle its a *FREEDOM* Poodle!
> America -spits- :usa2:
> 
> >.>


You crack me up


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> *
> schnauzerpoodle*: I wish you a l-o-n-g, healthy life, BUT, can I get on that "Nickel's guardian" line too, please? He would look so good alongside Chagall, and I think at maturity he'll be Chagall's size. Just in case your answer is "yes," I will start to double up on multivitamins as I'm already a stone's throw away from 60. But I'm really, really healthy and fit; I floss, I always wear my seatbelt, I'm active. And about my spouse, nicest guy there is, but there's no way I'd leave Chagall's care to him. I've already made arrangements for a more "dog-centric" family member to be Chagall's care-taker (should I make a premature exit from this life). Otherwise, Chagall would have to live out his life as a lap and nap dog, sitting on my husband's knee while the TV remote control rests on the other. Chagall needs action! Frisbee, hiking, swimming, tennis ball retrieval, walks; he counts on me for that, and my husband as his movie-watching buddy! Should you want to do a reference check on me, I'll gladly furnish names!! lol!


Oh, thank you for your offer, Chagall's mom. I can tell you would adore Nickel the way we do. But you would have to send my husband at least 3 updates about Nickel every year and he would have visitation rights. My husband would continue to pay for Nickel's insurance so that you wouldn't have to worry about his medical expenses but you would have to notify him if Nickel were going to have some major procedures done. If you agree to these terms, then yes, you will be put on the list.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Oh, thank you for your offer, Chagall's mom. I can tell you would adore Nickel the way we do. But you would have to send my husband at least 3 updates about Nickel every year and he would have visitation rights. My husband would continue to pay for Nickel's insurance so that you wouldn't have to worry about his medical expenses but you would have to notify him if Nickel were going to have some major procedures done. If you agree to these terms, then yes, you will be put on the list.


*
shnauzerpoodle: *I agree to your terms! My husband is an attorney, I'll have him draft the papers!!! If you'd like a reciprocal arrangement, whereby Chagall would pass to you and Nickel (and your husband), rest assured he is well-provided for in our Will. However, you would first have to slay my kid brother, Chagall's petsitter, my best girlfriend and Chagall's vet, all of whom, in that order, are in the queue to inherit Chagall. When I eat at any of their homes, I use my husband as a "food tester" because I fear they may poison me to get my dog!! he he!!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

You guys all crack me up! I have wondered what would happen to my dogs, too, if both my husband and I shuffled off this mortal coil prematurely. Both my sisters love dogs, but not poodle-type dogs. I mean, they love my particular dogs, but they wouldn't be appropriate poodle-parents. Step-brothers, same thing. 

We should form a mutual protect-and-preseve society!

Also, may I announce: after doing a bit of research tonight, I discovered that Chagall, Casey, AND Nickel are all related to each other! *Schnauzerpoodle*, do you ever travel to the east coast? We definitely should do a family reunion! Barring that, we need someone clever with Photoshop who can make a montage of the pictures of these three long-lost cousins.

We can all pat ourselves on the back now for our exquisite taste in choosing our doggies. ;-)


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Here is the link again:
index

I did a dumb thing and put a smiley at the end before! LOL


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

I would think I would be on the list, being local, having a mini poodle about the same size, etc.....

and since I am local I can start the bribery, er friendship building, regularly.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

FozziesMom said:


> I would think I would be on the list, being local, having a mini poodle about the same size, etc.....
> 
> and since I am local I can start the bribery, er friendship building, regularly.


fozzie's mom, u definitely hv an advantage for being local. i'm sure nickel's papa would want to see nickel more often. ugh… hard to decide~ hard to decide~


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whataboutme -- whatabout meeeeeeee!! I wanna be in line for the Adopt Nickel list!!! He is SOO cute! I don't even have my Mini yet - Monday she is being dropped off but already I am thinking -- hey sometime next year I will have to get a silver Mini - just like Nickel!!


----------

